# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  COMPRA VENTA DE EQUIPO APICOLA

## riogrande

Deseo comprar al por mayor,colmenas,guantes,centrifuga,ahumadores,cepil  lo,marcos,tapa,entretapa y otros
mayores informes y cotizaciones  hacerme llegar al 983302874  rpm numeral983659212 email  rgmultiservis@gmail.comTemas similares: Compra, venta y alquiler de terrenos para la agroindustria en Perú Venta de Equipo Agropecuario. Compra y venta de aceitunas y aceites de oliva Artículo: Producción apícola llega a S/. 30 millones anuales en Perú Equipo de Riego movil

----------

